# Word 2007 envelope issue



## xR MXM (Jul 2, 2008)

Recently I replaced a PC running Office 2003 with a new PC running Windows XP and Office 2007. Since this upgrade I have not been able to print envelopes to my Lexmark C752 from Word 2007. When I try to print it gives me multiple pages of random symbols where the text should be.

I have already taken a number of steps to fix this issue. I have updated the printer drives and changed the default font for envelopes from +Heading to Arial. I've also contacted Lexmark support about the issue and their response was it is Office 2007's issue not theirs.

Does anyone have a possible solution? Any information on this issue would be appreciated.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

I think I am in the same boat - having just migrated from Office 2003 > Office 2007 - I can print an envelope but only if its attached to a document. BUT in Office 2007 - the return address (whilst appearing on the screen in print preview) does not print on the envelope

I also have Lexmark printers, a little Z12 and an X8300.

My immediate problem is how to create an envelope only template - as i failed to bring this over from my old (now trashed) computer (see copy of my post today, below)

I suspect there is some issue with the Office 2007 option of maintaining compatibility with Office 2003 - but I can't find where to access that option.:4-dontkno

_*How Do I Create an Envelope Template in Office 2007 *

I have just got a new computer - old Dell has been consigned to the trash and I have just realized that I failed to save and transfer my Word templates for its old Office 2003

I have managed to recreate letterhead and invoice templates into Office 2007 from my old (saved & transferred) Office 2003 docs - BUT I cannot create my "envelope only" template.

This was simply a template that I selected as a new document where I could create an envelope without creating another document. It seems that I can only get an envelope in Office 2007 as an "Add to document" option.

Can someone suggest a way that I can simply create a template that is a single page envelope pls _


----------

